# Fake Samsung batteries



## Hooked (21/10/17)

Just a heads-up:

I've had problems with my phone not holding it's charge, in spite of having replaced the battery twice. I bought the batteries from a cellphone shop in a major shopping centre, not from some strange place down an alley somewhere.

Yesterday I took the phone to the Samsung Care Centre and they said the batteries are fake. How do you know when a Samsung battery is fake? Samsung explained that if the wording "Made in China" is on the battery, it's fake. However, if the wording "Made in Vietnam" or "Made in Korea" is there, it's a genuine Samsung battery.

Samsung also told me not to buy batteries from these small cellphone shops, but rather from service providers e.g. Vodacom, as they stock only authentic batteries. Alternatively, order a battery directly from Samsung.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## daniel craig (21/10/17)

Hooked said:


> Just a heads-up:
> 
> I've had problems with my phone not holding it's charge, in spite of having replaced the battery twice. I bought the batteries from a cellphone shop in a major shopping centre, not from some strange place down an alley somewhere.
> 
> ...


Also by looking at the price you can determine if it's authentic or fake. The authentics are almost double the price of the fakes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (21/10/17)

Hooked said:


> Just a heads-up:
> 
> I've had problems with my phone not holding it's charge, in spite of having replaced the battery twice. I bought the batteries from a cellphone shop in a major shopping centre, not from some strange place down an alley somewhere.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the internal batteries which you need to have installed? these days most phones are these sealed units which require heat guns and the like to open.


----------



## Hooked (21/10/17)

Raindance said:


> Are you talking about the internal batteries which you need to have installed? these days most phones are these sealed units which require heat guns and the like to open.



Yes, I'm talking about the batteries which you install yourself. It's an "old" phone (Samsung Note 3) i.e. about 3 years old, which in today's tech world makes it an antique!


----------



## Raindance (21/10/17)

Hooked said:


> Yes, I'm talking about the batteries which you install yourself. It's an "old" phone (Samsung Note 3) i.e. about 3 years old, which in today's tech world makes it an antique!


I like the "old" tech, maybe because it still makes sense. But yes, there are plenty "Fonkong" replacement parts and accessories out there. Best is to try getting parts from the OEM. May cost a bit more but at least you know what you are getting is what you expect. With getting from the OEM I mean direct from the manufacturer, there are many branded fakes out there as well.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (21/10/17)

Raindance said:


> I like the "old" tech, maybe because it still makes sense. But yes, there are plenty "Fonkong" replacement parts and accessories out there. Best is to try getting parts from the OEM. May cost a bit more but at least you know what you are getting is what you expect. With getting from the OEM I mean direct from the manufacturer, there are many branded fakes out there as well.
> 
> Regards


@Raindance in future I'll deal directly with Samsung!


----------



## Raindance (21/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @Raindance in future I'll deal directly with Samsung!


I think the local agent is SAMTECH in Montaque Gardens. (Excuse the spelling please).

Regards


----------



## Hooked (21/10/17)

Raindance said:


> I think the local agent is SAMTECH in Montaque Gardens. (Excuse the spelling please).
> 
> Regards


Thanks, @Raindance , but I went to the Samsung Care Centre in Century City (11 Century Way, Cor. Century Way and Park Lane). Seems very well organised, but we'll see... I handed in another phone (new - still under warranty) that won't charge at all. I seem to have bad luck with charging phones lol. I'll see how long they take to repair it.


----------

